# Night Time again... with the Baron......



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

Wilhelm Henry Stiegel otherwise known as Baron Von Stiegel produced some very colorful glass in the years 1763 to 1770 at his Manheim Pennsylvania Glass Works. Some of this glass really comes alive at night. Here some night time pictures of the following bottles. A Polychrome painted milk glass cordial bottle, a Clear polychrome painted cordial bottle a clear flint glass polychrome painted tumbler drinking glass depicting Stiegel's glass works and a couple of ladies twisted fragrance bosom bottles in clear and purple.The purple was tough as I need a better light flashing source. Some of this glass is now approaching 250 years old.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

4  Although just a simple pontil mark it is quite unique to study in this context. In this lack of lighting you can see the unevenness in colorization of the mixing of the batch.I know bone meal and sea shells were added to the mixture to make milk glass.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

5. These next two photos remind me of the dark side of the moon,This is a real in tight close up of the decaying pewter top enclosure........


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

6  Slightly Different


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

1 Here is the clear glass Cordial bottle again painted with Polychrome enamel lead based paint. The night air brings out the vibrant simple colors......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

3 A close up of the tin decorative top.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

5   Simple pontil mark but pretty again. This bottle has a ton of base wear.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

6 In a little closer on the top I like this thing a lot.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

1 The Barons factory depicted on a small tumbler. The importance of the heavy smoke in the picture tell the story of what this really is. Many storys telling of how large the domed brick roof at Manheim was is depicted in this simple interpretation. The Baron also had look out towers on each side of the factory extending a hundred feet in the air. This was a hundred years before the Jenny Lind Depicted smoke pouring out of the chimneys calabash flasks.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

3 Smoke......... In this picture you can also see the tiny particles of the impurities in the batch. Even in Stiegels finest glassware the debris could never be completely eradicated.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

1 This tiny bosom bottle was tough to photo.......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

Fancy twisted in each direction double gathered bosom bottle.......


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2013)

2


----------



## sandchip (Feb 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 5   Simple pontil mark but pretty again. This bottle has a ton of base wear.


 
 Wicked!


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 12, 2013)

Kool Pics Steve. In those first pics the glass really takes a back seat to the colors with night shots.


----------



## Dugout (Feb 12, 2013)

Bravo again Steve!


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 12, 2013)

Great items and pictures, thanks for taking the pictures and sharing them with us. Those colors really do pop out at ya. All pieces are splendid but that tumbler with factory scene is righteous. Were a similar one to come on the market what would you estimate it would fetch, if you don't mind the question? Also, why are those vials called "bosom bottles"?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 12, 2013)

At first I thought you were calling your self "The Baron"  LOL wow[]

 Nice glass


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> Great items and pictures, thanks for taking the pictures and sharing them with us. Those colors really do pop out at ya. All pieces are splendid but that tumbler with factory scene is righteous. Were a similar one to come on the market what would you estimate it would fetch, if you don't mind the question? Also, why are those vials called "bosom bottles"?


 Stephen the tumblers sell for anywhere from with slight damage 50.00 up to a 1000.00 depending on the relief scene and the condition of the painting. Generally speaking about 250 to 500 dollars is about an average price. The bosom bottles contained a mixture of ingredients which included smelling salts which were the perfume of the day and quite strong. The ladies carried them between their breasts because these bottles are small 3 inches long by 3/4 inch round in a semi flattened ovoid. The closet thing the male populace carried would be their pocket flasks. If you ever get the chance to visit George Washington's  adult life home Mount Vernon in Virginia check out Martha Washington's dresser in her change room as she has a bosom bottle which was made in New Jersey at Wistarburgh which was given to her while she was staying at Grumblethorp in Germantown now a part of Northern Philadelphia.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> At first I thought you were calling your self "The Baron"  LOL wow[]
> 
> Nice glass


 Baron Sewell or Baron Steve nah not a good ring to it Rick .[8D]


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation! 

 And although the two-word title doesn't really ring, I think "Baron Von Steve" sounds pretty good! [8D]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 12, 2013)

Great pcs. of bottle history.


----------



## Stardust (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice pics Steve and very interesting!!!!! : ) I guess you don't drink out of those glasses right, Baron Steve?
 LOL!!!


----------

